# Political Genius



## Mike120 (May 4, 2009)

I know this is supposed to be the smartest administration ever, but if I were running a campaign with a fairly unpopular incumbent, the last thing I'd do is have a re-election slogan whose initials are "WTF"

http://www.whitehous...ning-the-future

Gotta love this... You can't make this stuff up!!!


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Mike120 said:


> I know this is supposed to be the smartest administration ever, but if I were running a campaign with a fairly unpopular incumbent, the last thing I'd do is have a re-election slogan whose initials are "WTF"
> 
> http://www.whitehous...ning-the-future
> 
> Gotta love this... You can't make this stuff up!!!


WTF.....bet thats been muttered a few million times the last four years....
Saw a liberal(huffington post) poll this morning and it said the race is dead even.....if they admit to that much, Romney probably has a double digit lead now. I hope we can get Alfred E. Newman out of the White House this fall...the World is depending(dependant) on us...

Regards, Mike


----------

